# Sticky  Multiple jobs



## Milhaus

How do you one and two man shows balance multiple jobs at the same time? 

I'm working on making sure I have the right subs on the job on regards to technique and job skill and price, and i think much of this will come with time, but that seems to me the only way that you can balance multiple jobs at the same time. To have trustworthy subs, that get the job done like you need it. How do you explain your approach to the customer if you do operate like this?

2nd - I've talked on other threads about sub agreements. I like the idea so what I stress to the customer gets passed on through the project fluently. I've talked with a couple guys around town, and the general consensus is that I may offend more people than its worth to go this far. From the liability standpoint, I'm all game on writing them up, but I wonder if it wouldn't alienate me more than its worth. 

It is my name on the project no matter what happens so I want MY vision on the job, how do you make that happen if you can't be there all the time?

Anyone know where I'm coming from with this?

mark


----------



## AtlanticWBConst

It is not an easy thing to balance multiple projects. 

These are some of the factors that help us:

1.) I believe in organization. Good organization can help to eliminate potential problems from even happening, in the first place. I keep separate folders, for separate jobs. Everything is in that folder (in a ballistic computer type bag for the road), not spread out, all over the place.
2.) Fore-thought, and fore-planning are essential to any construction project. Even more so, if running multiple jobs. Regularly, review all facets of each current job, beginning to end. Make the time to do it. This is what separates the "wannabees", from the "ares".
3.) Find the right subs, and the right workers. The right sub contractors are the ones that you do not have to babysit. They are the ones that communicate. They are the ones, that have the ability to make good onsite-decisions and "calls".
The same can be said for workers. 
No job can run on automatic-pilot. There are times that you should be there, there are times that you should not have to be there. Train your help to work the way you need them to work, in order to be 99% self-sufficient, equip them to be as well.
Train your subs (without letting them realize it) to the way you need them to work, when on your jobs. 
4.) Personal scheduling: Work out a proper schedule to take care of all aspects of your business. Example: I do all my phone calls, with a hands free set on the road. It's down time = use it to your advantage.
5.) Mobile office: You need a "form" of one, if you are going to run, more than one job...period.
6.) C-O-M-M-U-N-I-C-A-T-I-O-N.
7.) All workers and subs are required to check in every morning, and every day's end....period.
8.) Note pads = always have one and a pen.
9.) Get up a little earlier in the morning. If you are used to the 8-5, it's time to change your schedule. Get up earlier, and you'd be surprised at how much more you can get done and how much more organized you will be.
10.) Develop a good list of suppliers and reps. If you have specific sales people, or reps, that you can do business with, on a regular basis, they can do alot of the extra work, and phone calls for you. They can even run materials and supplies out to your jobsites for you.
11.) Always be "networking". You will be able to find resources that can help you.
12.) Have a good office, or home office. Sometimes, you just need a nice big table to spread out the paperwork, until you can catch up to it.
13.) Keep track of your project expenses.
14.) It's a fact, more jobs = more driving. Be prepared for more gas use, and more wear on your vehicle.
15.) If you have a business partner, think about what his/her strong points are, think about what your strong points are. Delegate business matters accordingly. You will get more done.
16.) Always develop a system for everything. It will create efficiency.
17.) MANAGEMENT SKILLS: Good communication, written lists, forms, follow ups, inspecting, co-ordination, fore-thought, planning, all of the above....
To successfully run multiple projects, your are a manager first, and a carpenter, GC, or whatever.... second.


----------



## EricTheHandyman

I'm a one man show, and I focus mostly on smaller jobs that don't take more than a few days, so customers don't usually have to wait very long for me to get to them. If the job is something quick, I may even stop by and do it on my way home at night. I guess what I'm saying here is that I don't try to take on large jobs that will get me in over my head.


----------



## dutchlegacy

Hey there. I know where you are coming from, brother. Our company usually has between 2 and 4 jobs going at once (I coordinate all of them :wacko. You greatest resource is reliable subs that understand what you want done, and when you want it done. Get ready to be on phone most of the day. Building a stong base of subs to field work out to is not easy, and its pretty stressful to boot, but when you have that foundation in place things go more smoothly. I get to the office at 6:00 am. Being awake before everyone is invaluable. Atlantic's list writen above is awesome, and hits on several key points to make working multiple jobs possible. just my .02


----------



## dutchlegacy

Atlantic, your list just became a sticky note for my office!! thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tao_Rider

:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap: great post!

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:



AtlanticWBConst said:


> It is not an easy thing to balance multiple projects.
> 
> These are some of the factors that help us:
> 
> 1.) I believe in organization. Good organization can help to eliminate potential problems from even happening in the first place. I keep separate folders, for separate jobs. Everything is in that folder (in a ballistic computer type bag), not spread out, all over the place.
> 2.) Fore-thought, and fore-planning are essential to any construction project. Even more so, if running multiple jobs. Regularly, review all facets of each current job, beginning to end. Make the time to do it. This is what separates the "wannabees", from the "ares".
> 3.) Find the right subs, and the right workers. The right sub contractors are the ones that you do not have to babysit. They are the ones that communicate. They are the ones, that have the ability to make good onsite-decisions and "calls".
> The same can be said for workers.
> No job can run on automatic-pilot. There are times that you should be there, there are times that you should not have to be there. Train your help to work the way you need them to work, in order to be 99% self-sufficient, equipe them to be as well.
> Train your subs (without letting them realize it) to the way you need them work on your jobs.
> 4.) Personal scheduling: Work out a proper schedule to take care of all aspects of your business. I do all my phone calls, with a hands free set on the road. It's down time = use it to your advantage.
> 5.) Mobile office: You need a "form" of one, if you are going to run, more than one job...period.
> 6.) C-O-M-M-U-N-I-C-A-T-I-O-N.
> 7.) All workers and subs are required to check in every morning, and every day's end....period.
> 8.) Note pads = always have one and a pen.
> 9.) Get up a little earlier in the morning. Change your schedule, if you are used to the 8-5. If you get up earlier, you'd be surprised at how much more you can get done, and how much more organized you will be.
> 10.) Develop a good list of suppliers and reps. If you have specific sales people, or reps, that you can do business with, on a regular basis, they can do alot of the extra work, and phone calls for you. They can even run materials and supplies out to your jobsites for you.
> 11.) Always be "networking". You will be able to find sources that can help you.
> 12.) Have a good office, or home office. Sometimes, you just need a nice big table to spread out the paperwork, until you catch up to it.
> 13.) Keep track of your project expenses.
> 14.) It's a fact, more jobs = more driving. be prepared for more gas use, and more wear on your vehicle.
> 15.) If you have a business partner, think about what his strong points are, think about what your strong points are. Delegate business matters accordingly. You will get more done.
> 16.) Always develop a system for everything. It will create efficiency.
> 17.) MANAGEMENT SKILLS: Good communication, written lists, forms, follow ups, inspecting, co-ordination, fore-thought, planning, all of the above....
> To successfully run multiple projects, your are a manager first, and a carpenter, GC, or whatever.... second.


----------



## Double-A

Its a sticky in the business section now too.

Good thoughts there.


----------



## d-rez

I run several jobs at once, with average jobs is in the $100k-150k range. Good subs are the key. I used to be that guy who looked at pricing first and spent much more time managing subs (I called myself a glorified babysitter). Now I pay high dollar for good subs and save time in managing (because I don't have to with these guys). I also used to do some field work as well, but that cuts into the office/management time. Find good subs (ask for references from GCs and call lisencing boards to check for complaints). As far as sub agreements go, a proffesional company will understand the value and reason for a well written contract. I have scarred off subs when I mention the word contract, and although dissapointed at first, realize it is for the best that we do not work together.


----------



## rbsremodeling

d-rez said:


> I run several jobs at once, with average jobs is in the $100k-150k range. Good subs are the key. I used to be that guy who looked at pricing first and spent much more time managing subs (I called myself a glorified babysitter). Now I pay high dollar for good subs and save time in managing (because I don't have to with these guys). I also used to do some field work as well, but that cuts into the office/management time. Find good subs (ask for references from GCs and call lisencing boards to check for complaints). As far as sub agreements go, a proffesional company will understand the value and reason for a well written contract. I have scarred off subs when I mention the word contract, and although dissapointed at first, realize it is for the best that we do not work together.


I second D-rez after relocating here and going through multiple subs I realized you usually get what you pay for. Good subs and clear communication and timing like others have said goes a long way. Also timely payments to the subs and alot of them will go out of their way for me because they know my word and checks can be counted on.


----------



## john elliott

rbsremodeling said:


> Also timely payments to the subs and alot of them will go out of their way for me because they know my word and checks can be counted on.


How very true. With my granite guys I write the cheque as soon as they've finished the installation. I never have to wait long for them, even whan they're really busy.

John


----------



## kevjob

we pay subs as soon as the inspector signs off. I know several contractors that make their subs chase them down. Can't see the logic or ethics in it.


----------



## BC Maryland

It all depends on the size of the jobs and the complexity. Get your check and get the materials on the job fast. That will give you some time to finish your ongoing projects. But dont over do it! Clients will see you as not caring for the project if your never there. It invites many questions. Make random calls even if your not at the job. Customers like to be informed. And will think your on top of things. The last GC that had problems in the past that I can recall came to the jobs with his dog in the front seat and would look at plans in his truck for ten minutes then take off. He never got dirty.Not to be seen for 2-3 days later. He let his subs figure it all out. small questions were never answered. Sell the work figure the schedule later. Some years you will have difficult jobs and will be strapped with them. Other years you will have smaller and easier jobs and will be able to expand.


----------



## Milhaus

It's great to hear what works from some of you experienced people. The info is priceless. (Well, actually it could cost quite a bit to miss some of your suggestions.)

thanks,

mark


----------



## roofwiz74

AtlanticWBConst said:


> It is not an easy thing to balance multiple projects.
> 
> These are some of the factors that help us:
> 
> 1.) I believe in organization. Good organization can help to eliminate potential problems from even happening in the first place. I keep separate folders, for separate jobs. Everything is in that folder (in a ballistic computer type bag), not spread out, all over the place.
> 2.) Fore-thought, and fore-planning are essential to any construction project. Even more so, if running multiple jobs. Regularly, review all facets of each current job, beginning to end. Make the time to do it. This is what separates the "wannabees", from the "ares".
> 3.) Find the right subs, and the right workers. The right sub contractors are the ones that you do not have to babysit. They are the ones that communicate. They are the ones, that have the ability to make good onsite-decisions and "calls".
> The same can be said for workers.
> No job can run on automatic-pilot. There are times that you should be there, there are times that you should not have to be there. Train your help to work the way you need them to work, in order to be 99% self-sufficient, equipe them to be as well.
> Train your subs (without letting them realize it) to the way you need them work on your jobs.
> 4.) Personal scheduling: Work out a proper schedule to take care of all aspects of your business. I do all my phone calls, with a hands free set on the road. It's down time = use it to your advantage.
> 5.) Mobile office: You need a "form" of one, if you are going to run, more than one job...period.
> 6.) C-O-M-M-U-N-I-C-A-T-I-O-N.
> 7.) All workers and subs are required to check in every morning, and every day's end....period.
> 8.) Note pads = always have one and a pen.
> 9.) Get up a little earlier in the morning. Change your schedule, if you are used to the 8-5. If you get up earlier, you'd be surprised at how much more you can get done, and how much more organized you will be.
> 10.) Develop a good list of suppliers and reps. If you have specific sales people, or reps, that you can do business with, on a regular basis, they can do alot of the extra work, and phone calls for you. They can even run materials and supplies out to your jobsites for you.
> 11.) Always be "networking". You will be able to find sources that can help you.
> 12.) Have a good office, or home office. Sometimes, you just need a nice big table to spread out the paperwork, until you catch up to it.
> 13.) Keep track of your project expenses.
> 14.) It's a fact, more jobs = more driving. be prepared for more gas use, and more wear on your vehicle.
> 15.) If you have a business partner, think about what his strong points are, think about what your strong points are. Delegate business matters accordingly. You will get more done.
> 16.) Always develop a system for everything. It will create efficiency.
> 17.) MANAGEMENT SKILLS: Good communication, written lists, forms, follow ups, inspecting, co-ordination, fore-thought, planning, all of the above....
> To successfully run multiple projects, your are a manager first, and a carpenter, GC, or whatever.... second.


Wow,Thanks.


----------



## Milhaus

Atlantic - great info! I just re-read your post. I like the 'subs must call morning and night. I've got to keep on the search for the right ones. Just with this job I've found a couple that I like and a couple that I don't. All based on c-o-m-m-u-n-i-c-a-t-i-o-n. 

I can see why 90-95% in this business fail. You have to be on your game to make it work, profitably. And you have to balance the fourteen hats in just in the right manner. 

mark


----------



## ultimatetouch

Milhaus said:


> How do you one and two man shows balance multiple jobs at the same time?
> 
> I'm working on making sure I have the right subs on the job on regards to technique and job skill and price, and i think much of this will come with time, but that seems to me the only way that you can balance multiple jobs at the same time. To have trustworthy subs, that get the job done like you need it. How do you explain your approach to the customer if you do operate like this?
> 
> 2nd - I've talked on other threads about sub agreements. I like the idea so what I stress to the customer gets passed on through the project fluently. I've talked with a couple guys around town, and the general consensus is that I may offend more people than its worth to go this far. From the liability standpoint, I'm all game on writing them up, but I wonder if it wouldn't alienate me more than its worth.
> 
> It is my name on the project no matter what happens so I want MY vision on the job, how do you make that happen if you can't be there all the time?
> 
> Anyone know where I'm coming from with this?
> 
> mark


The aproach to the customer on operating with subs? 

First off you want to figure out what the concern is with subs. Then I would adress the concern and reassure them. I would then move on to say somthing like I work iwth the same guys all the time and there good guys. I only work with subs when I am able to offer an even more efficient job and more cost offective job for you mr. home owner. Also these men specialize in what they do such as plumbers that do plumbing every day and cement guys that do cement every day. The parts to the machine are usless with out them being oiled and without direction. Thats where good project management comes into play and thats why you want to hire me to do the job. I make things run smoothly and assure you quality. Our goal is to minimize the stress off of you the home owner and present you with the right options when necissery. A good project manager is going to make sure that we achieve the vision that we share togather on this particular project. When would you like to get started and be excited.


----------



## ultimatetouch

AtlanticWBConst said:


> It is not an easy thing to balance multiple projects.
> 
> These are some of the factors that help us:
> 
> 1.) I believe in organization. Good organization can help to eliminate potential problems from even happening, in the first place. I keep separate folders, for separate jobs. Everything is in that folder (in a ballistic computer type bag for the road), not spread out, all over the place.
> 2.) Fore-thought, and fore-planning are essential to any construction project. Even more so, if running multiple jobs. Regularly, review all facets of each current job, beginning to end. Make the time to do it. This is what separates the "wannabees", from the "ares".
> 3.) Find the right subs, and the right workers. The right sub contractors are the ones that you do not have to babysit. They are the ones that communicate. They are the ones, that have the ability to make good onsite-decisions and "calls".
> The same can be said for workers.
> No job can run on automatic-pilot. There are times that you should be there, there are times that you should not have to be there. Train your help to work the way you need them to work, in order to be 99% self-sufficient, equip them to be as well.
> Train your subs (without letting them realize it) to the way you need them to work, when on your jobs.
> 4.) Personal scheduling: Work out a proper schedule to take care of all aspects of your business. Example: I do all my phone calls, with a hands free set on the road. It's down time = use it to your advantage.
> 5.) Mobile office: You need a "form" of one, if you are going to run, more than one job...period.
> 6.) C-O-M-M-U-N-I-C-A-T-I-O-N.
> 7.) All workers and subs are required to check in every morning, and every day's end....period.
> 8.) Note pads = always have one and a pen.
> 9.) Get up a little earlier in the morning. If you are used to the 8-5, it's time to change your schedule. Get up earlier, and you'd be surprised at how much more you can get done and how much more organized you will be.
> 10.) Develop a good list of suppliers and reps. If you have specific sales people, or reps, that you can do business with, on a regular basis, they can do alot of the extra work, and phone calls for you. They can even run materials and supplies out to your jobsites for you.
> 11.) Always be "networking". You will be able to find resources that can help you.
> 12.) Have a good office, or home office. Sometimes, you just need a nice big table to spread out the paperwork, until you can catch up to it.
> 13.) Keep track of your project expenses.
> 14.) It's a fact, more jobs = more driving. Be prepared for more gas use, and more wear on your vehicle.
> 15.) If you have a business partner, think about what his/her strong points are, think about what your strong points are. Delegate business matters accordingly. You will get more done.
> 16.) Always develop a system for everything. It will create efficiency.
> 17.) MANAGEMENT SKILLS: Good communication, written lists, forms, follow ups, inspecting, co-ordination, fore-thought, planning, all of the above....
> To successfully run multiple projects, your are a manager first, and a carpenter, GC, or whatever.... second.


great advice. I am going to fire my plumber. He is a bit on the cheaper side and gets the job done. I always have to call him and bug him to finish his job or somthing little and then he does it wrong. Like installing the gas pipe in front of the furnace air filter. Its gotten frustrating. No more baby sitting.


----------



## Milhaus

Atlantic - great post. I just re-read it (again). Good stuff. I've been incorporating your suggestions. So far, so good. 

I potentially will have 3 jobs running next week. Good subs on that commercial job have been great. I've been trying to get more organized in the office, as well as efficient. It's coming. And i can't wait until I get the system down. 

mark


----------



## Tao_Rider

I responded to this post, but it didn't look anything like this response. Is it common for posts to be edited? Mike



Tao_Rider said:


> :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap: great post!
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Tao_Rider

This is what I posted:

If you want to run multiple crews, your company’s culture has to be one that builds leaders. Piece work is a great way to do it. We run three teams and here is how we do it.

Estimate: We break labor and material down for each phase of a project. Phases are, demolition, foundation, framing, roofing, electrical, plumbing……etc…punch out list.

Installation, each Team has a team leader. You are filling that roll now, and should be training a leader at all times. The Team leader understands the goal for today, which phase’s budget is affected, and, most importantly, how much bonus he’ll make if he brings that days work under budget.

Reporting: Every monetary expenditure is logged daily so we know exactly where we are with the budget at all times. On Friday, we have a real time review of the week’s performance, and the game plan for the next week.

The success is in the processes and your ability to be disciplined enough to enforce them. Best place to start is with very detailed job descriptions for each person involved, including you.

For clarification, piece work is often confused with sub-contracting. With piece work, they are still your employees, the difference is that you are guaranteeing them an hourly wage that must be above minimum wage, but, you are giving them the opportunity to make more money for speedy performance. #1 culture rule * don’t sacrifice quality for speed.

The success in this type of expansion relies on your ability to manage, coach and counsel. Check your skill level before proceeding because you are trying to break through one of the proverbial glass ceilings, transforming from a Tradesman to a Businessman. Just because you are successful at one, doesn’t make it a given you will be successful as the other. Find a local Mentor who is a good business person.


----------



## D MAN

d-rez said:


> I run several jobs at once, with average jobs is in the $100k-150k range. Good subs are the key. I used to be that guy who looked at pricing first and spent much more time managing subs (I called myself a glorified babysitter). Now I pay high dollar for good subs and save time in managing (because I don't have to with these guys). I also used to do some field work as well, but that cuts into the office/management time. Find good subs (ask for references from GCs and call lisencing boards to check for complaints). As far as sub agreements go, a proffesional company will understand the value and reason for a well written contract. I have scarred off subs when I mention the word contract, and although dissapointed at first, realize it is for the best that we do not work together.


AS A FORMER SUB, I APPRECIATE YOUR ATTITUDE ABOUT QUALITY SELF MANAGING SUBS.


----------



## innovous

Usually I have two or three jobs going at once. What has worked for me is having a full time carpenter who finishes framing one job, moves to the next while subs are roughing in the first, then comes back for tile, cabinets, trim, etc... 

Once those are complete at the first job, the second is is ready for finishes. Then the third starts framing....and so on.

Good subs are a huge factor, take really good care of the really good subs.


----------



## DanTheMan9727

Atlantic, great list!! This is great advice that I will begin putting to work immediately.


----------



## SethHoldren

*Highly Recommended Checklist*

This list is excellent. It's so good I compiled it into a one page printable checklist. Awesome work, Atlantic. Thanks for the great information.

*Balance - Daily Checklist for Running Multiple Construction Projects*​ ​ ​  ○ Create an *organized file system* you can use to actually find stuff. (Separate folders for separate jobs, etc.)​ ​  ○ *File* every piece of paper in a file, the very first time you handle it. (Touch it _once._)​ ​  ○ Daily review of each job, the schedule, necessary *plannin*g for the following week/month/ six months.​ ​  ○ *Subcontracto*r review: List top three subs I currently have to *babysit*, and write down one thing I will do to improve the situation. Thank the subs who do the best job for me.​ ​  ○ My *schedule* and time management: One thing I will change to eliminate wasted time.​ ​  ○ One thing I will change to make my *mobile office* more effective.​ ​  ○ Think about my *communication* history over the last week. What is one thing I did that I would do differently now that I see what happened as a result of my communications skills. Was I hot-headed? Were my expectations clear? Did I “make sense?”​ ​  ○ Have all my employees and subs *checked in* today, and do they all know I expect them to without exception?​ ​  ○ Do I have my *notepad and pen* on my at all times, including on the bed stand?​ ​  ○ Did I *get up early* and get to work before everyone else today? Will I tomorrow?​ ​  ○ One thing I can do today to *improve my relationships* with my subs, suppliers, and salespeople who service my account.​ ​  ○ 3 Foot Rule: Did I *network *in a positive, friendly way with every person who came within 3 feet of me today?​ ​  ○ Is my *office space* clear and easy to use _right now_ (which is when I always need it?)​ ​  ○ Am I diligently *tracking project expenses*? One area where we are dropping the ball. Also, do my employees and subs know the reason, or what happens if I don't get those receipts? Look for teachable moments.​ ​  ○ Is my vehicle properly maintained? Do I plan my *travel* efficiently?​ ​  ○ What are my team members' strong points? What are my weak areas? How can I *delegat*e (or *accept responsibility*) to make up for them?​ ​  ○ For every business activity...do I have a *system* or *procedure* in place? Does my team know it?​ ​  ○ Am I a great *manager*? Good communication, written lists, forms, follow ups, inspecting, coordination, fore-thought, planning, all of the above....?​ ​ ○ Do I use this list every day, including Sunday night?​ ​ *This Checklist is based on the famous post by** AtlanticWBConst **and compiled by Seth Holdren.*​


----------



## Blockade

AtlanticWBConst said:


> It is not an easy thing to balance multiple projects.


I like the way you have put this down in point form, there is a bit for everyone. It is not easy to create this balancing act, it is however made to look simple by following a group of guidelines such as yours and reaping the rewards. One point that I would like to really stess is *consistency*..... be it in the work that is done or the product that is used or the process to how a project is complete. Giving a written process to your staff or to your trades on how you would like to see something done. It may be something as simple as you would like your carpenters to make all their notes on the back of supplied file folder or texted to you their notes at two every afternoon. This needs to be down *consistently......*


----------



## CNC

AtlanticWBConst said:


> It is not an easy thing to balance multiple projects.
> 
> These are some of the factors that help us:
> 
> 1.) I believe in organization. Good organization can help to eliminate potential problems from even happening, in the first place. I keep separate folders, for separate jobs. Everything is in that folder (in a ballistic computer type bag for the road), not spread out, all over the place.
> 2.) Fore-thought, and fore-planning are essential to any construction project. Even more so, if running multiple jobs. Regularly, review all facets of each current job, beginning to end. Make the time to do it. This is what separates the "wannabees", from the "ares".
> 3.) Find the right subs, and the right workers. The right sub contractors are the ones that you do not have to babysit. They are the ones that communicate. They are the ones, that have the ability to make good onsite-decisions and "calls".
> The same can be said for workers.
> No job can run on automatic-pilot. There are times that you should be there, there are times that you should not have to be there. Train your help to work the way you need them to work, in order to be 99% self-sufficient, equip them to be as well.
> Train your subs (without letting them realize it) to the way you need them to work, when on your jobs.
> 4.) Personal scheduling: Work out a proper schedule to take care of all aspects of your business. Example: I do all my phone calls, with a hands free set on the road. It's down time = use it to your advantage.
> 5.) Mobile office: You need a "form" of one, if you are going to run, more than one job...period.
> 6.) C-O-M-M-U-N-I-C-A-T-I-O-N.
> 7.) All workers and subs are required to check in every morning, and every day's end....period.
> 8.) Note pads = always have one and a pen.
> 9.) Get up a little earlier in the morning. If you are used to the 8-5, it's time to change your schedule. Get up earlier, and you'd be surprised at how much more you can get done and how much more organized you will be.
> 10.) Develop a good list of suppliers and reps. If you have specific sales people, or reps, that you can do business with, on a regular basis, they can do alot of the extra work, and phone calls for you. They can even run materials and supplies out to your jobsites for you.
> 11.) Always be "networking". You will be able to find resources that can help you.
> 12.) Have a good office, or home office. Sometimes, you just need a nice big table to spread out the paperwork, until you can catch up to it.
> 13.) Keep track of your project expenses.
> 14.) It's a fact, more jobs = more driving. Be prepared for more gas use, and more wear on your vehicle.
> 15.) If you have a business partner, think about what his/her strong points are, think about what your strong points are. Delegate business matters accordingly. You will get more done.
> 16.) Always develop a system for everything. It will create efficiency.
> 17.) MANAGEMENT SKILLS: Good communication, written lists, forms, follow ups, inspecting, co-ordination, fore-thought, planning, all of the above....
> To successfully run multiple projects, your are a manager first, and a carpenter, GC, or whatever.... second.


how man people are you talking to EACH MORNING?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst

CNC said:


> how man people are you talking to EACH MORNING?


Alot. I try to have the call list ready the night before.


----------



## Msargent

I am a 1 man show doing drywall and painting only thing i sub out is hanging drywall if im too busy.Calendar and knowing how long it takes you to do things is a must.Big jobs and little fillers are perfect to keep me busy at the same time working 6 days a week, and having happy customers.


----------



## pcplumber

*Hiring Help*

On average, we have 15 to 20 jobs going at one time, and sometimes as many as 30. Most of our jobs are completed in 1 to 3 days, so they are small. I have experience, with new construction, and built as many as 227 Townhomes on one project, so I worked with a lot of employees and subs.

Every time I hire a sub, there is some type of major problem, compared to having your own employees do the work. There is no way you can teach a sub to do work the way you would personally do it. You spend about as much time working with the sub, and correcting the work, as you would to do the work yourself.

The best workers are those you can train at a very young age. I'm 58 years old and I still work in the field, along side my employees, every day. They learn, more by seeing, than by listening.

You cannot tell people instructions and expect they understand. Not even subs. Many supervisors are more incompetent than the workers.

This is how I used to do up to 21 large jobs every week. I took young guys that knew absolutely nothing. I start them out as helpers and work on the jobs with them. As I get confident that they can perform tasks, I keep giving them a little more. Then, after 6 months, I start a job, work with the helper for a few hours, and when everything is flowing, I go to another job. You can start one job, every day, work on the job, and then leave for another job.


----------



## deep sliver

I just price them high enough that all I need is one job. No stress, no hurry up, except to work with my hands (love that) and properly manage subs and owners.

Oh I might leave for a day to coordinate plans , engineering, permits, preliminary discussions for a project...... but I am happiest when I get it down to one thing and put my bags back on.


----------



## modterry

*What happens when crew goes over Budget on a Phase?*



Tao_Rider said:


> This is what I posted:
> 
> If you want to run multiple crews, your company’s culture has to be one that builds leaders. Piece work is a great way to do it. We run three teams and here is how we do it.
> 
> Estimate: We break labor and material down for each phase of a project. Phases are, demolition, foundation, framing, roofing, electrical, plumbing……etc…punch out list.
> 
> Installation, each Team has a team leader. You are filling that roll now, and should be training a leader at all times. The Team leader understands the goal for today, which phase’s budget is affected, and, most importantly, how much bonus he’ll make if he brings that days work under budget.
> 
> Reporting: Every monetary expenditure is logged daily so we know exactly where we are with the budget at all times. On Friday, we have a real time review of the week’s performance, and the game plan for the next week.
> 
> The success is in the processes and your ability to be disciplined enough to enforce them. Best place to start is with very detailed job descriptions for each person involved, including you.
> 
> For clarification, piece work is often confused with sub-contracting. With piece work, they are still your employees, the difference is that you are guaranteeing them an hourly wage that must be above minimum wage, but, you are giving them the opportunity to make more money for speedy performance. #1 culture rule * don’t sacrifice quality for speed.
> 
> The success in this type of expansion relies on your ability to manage, coach and counsel. Check your skill level before proceeding because you are trying to break through one of the proverbial glass ceilings, transforming from a Tradesman to a Businessman. Just because you are successful at one, doesn’t make it a given you will be successful as the other. Find a local Mentor who is a good business person.


How do you handle the situation when your crew goes over budget on a phase ? How are they accountable then,
Many thanks for your post.

Terry


----------



## mnjconstruction

I don't have a large company, summer i have anywhere from 5-8 winter i only have 2. But I'll tell you in a way I wish it was just me and a helper like the old days. Everything was done right, tools were takin care of. My vans/trailers were organized, and subs wern't steeling any work. I've been thinking about cutting down and just having me and a helper. Maybe get 1 more in the summer. But keep it small. 1 job at a time, I think I would be alot less stressed! Any thoughts?


----------



## Wolfgang

I usually have 3 - 4 jobs going at one time with myself and 2 employees on the painting end of the company. On the remodel side I wont let myself have more than 2 going. Great relationship and communication with my subs, and they can have their check whenever they want it. Couple of times they were paid in advance as they needed the money due to others slow paying. Never a problem with them by doing that.


----------



## luthor

*The Carpentry Agency UK has reliable subs.*

If you are having trouble getting reliable carpenters,give this Carpentry Agency UK a call on (deleted),they havent let us down yet and they have many carpenters that do work in all areas of the construction industry.
:thumbsup:


----------



## colorfulpast

*From our point of view...*

We do a lot of sub work for larger painting contractors. I think that the key to success is to build relationships with subs that "vibe" with your business philosophy. For example, we handle a lot of custom color work and our guys are very detail oriented. If want it fast and cheap, we may not be your cup of tea. However, if you are looking to please a client with excellent taste, we definitely be someone to consider. 

It is very important to discuss your expectations on the outset of the job. And I agree with one of the posters that we really appreciate prompt payment. 

We put a lot of emphasis on developing relationships that make everyone happy. One of the biggest issues is that we are often not informed when a job is not ready. Our guys spend 2 hours on the road to get to a job site only to find that it is not ready. Most of the time we were never contacted us to let us know that there was a schedule change. This is a waste of time for everyone. 

Another issue that seems to be difficult at times is the coordination of trades being on site. When you are painting, you don't want anyone messing up your work. So it is crucial that everyone is done when my guys get in to do their work. (To the extent possible)

I think the customer has the right to know that you are subbing out the work, however, I think it is key that when you do this, you have a base of subs that meet (or exceed) your standards. Perhaps you can use past projects as a point of reference to recommend the sub you are using.

Proper project management, clear communication of job expectations and courteous interactions are key to building thriving relationships.


----------



## Sunrooms

bump this post please


----------



## ChrWright

On second thought...why are you here? 

Looks to me like you're not a contractor at all...and you're likely here just for the backlinks...

I'll be shocked if the pure white side bars on your site aren't filled with ads in the very near future...

I suppose I could be wrong... :whistling


----------



## 15element

great:clap:


----------



## Angdeer

You need to keep it small or get more help. No way around it.


----------



## Zinsco

I run into general contractors who tell me what great schedulers they are. I laugh right in their face. A general contractor is no more in control of a job than a cowboy is in control of a bucking bronco. The GC should just hang on for the entire ride and hope he's alive at the end.


----------



## BradingCon

Wow. I just read through this section for the first time. The list of things to look out for and to strive for is invaluable. That is one great list. I had to print it out and put it on my office wall. Thanks for the great info!


----------



## aoturner

It sort of depends on the reputation that you have built. If you have a one man shown reputation, and you are referred, the client will expect you to be there all day everyday. Organization is key. In my line of business (Historical restoration) there aren't all that many subs to be had. Your key I believe is to hire a sup. with your mindset, work ethic, etc. etc. This will be a lot easier for you initially, than using you jobsites as experiments vetting subs, risking both your reputation, and financial stability. Plus... your client would like a face to face more than "oh... talk to so and so, I just work here."
Changing gears here... Why do you want to do multiple jobs? If your are trying to make more money, it would be beneficial for you to raise your rates, if you are operationg purely on reputation, it would be easy for you to do this. Build up a job list... and remember... the more demand you create, the more you can charge for your services. Trust me...If you are THAT good, clients will wait.


----------



## RhodesHardwood

great posting


----------



## c gerard

I am in the same situation. I do have some subs that I can trust, but in order to grow I will need to expand my contacts which means finding new contacts. I also like the idea of a contract between subs and myself. I am not sure how standard that is in the industry but it is something I am keen to develop.:thumbup:


----------



## andrewjamesom9

It is not possible to do multiple job at a time.
_______________
Andrew.


----------



## tbell

*re:multiple Jobs*

Thanks for starting a great and informative post. :thumbsup:


----------



## m_shawry

You need to hire reliable workers. So its obviously pretty damn hard.


----------



## Rob PA

I have tried the multiple jobs at once, if you do not have good subs it will just make for more work. You will be in the middle of the other project and have to stop, head over to the first. It can be done thou. I just try not to get into that thou.


----------



## c gerard

Im actually looking at relocating 3000 km away so i will have to research subcontractors when I get there. I am in Canada and you can get all of the industry approved contracts at CCDC. I will be looking at an approved method of using sub's with a solid contract between me and them. I truely believe that getting a solid base of subcontractors is the best way to keep projects timely and expand capabilities. We trades folk can be pretty difficult to control though!!


----------



## chrispaul3

To many people claim to be in copntrol of things that can't be controlled. Maybe they've just been lucky so far, or have a different view of what 'control' means.
Anything that involves other people is subject to forces that are outside of any one person's control. There are excellent examples throughout history.
_____________________________
トリーバーチ サンダル 新作


----------



## sunkist

some great advise here, post by atlantic right on, dealing with subs get it on paper, your a contractor right, well write a contract with subs you got one with ho (i hope)! , treat all the help well buy um breakfast once in while dont beat subs up on price too much you may need to sell them that house there helping too build


----------



## Spike7

*spike7*



andrewjamesom9 said:


> It is not possible to do multiple job at a time.
> _______________
> Andrew.


man i was ready to argue this . but its kind of true
if you are working multiple jobs , you either have a crew on each job , or your going to be that contractor that clients hate . the one who comes , and goes , and job-hops.
i do job at a time , and even that is a big problem as far as organizing
my problem :
i`m on client "a"`s job 
the next client in line " b" expects me on monday . " a" has an extra day of work for me . so i do it , and it throws off " b"`s starting date . now i`m late for " b" , and "c" and "d" are already going to be started late . meanwhile at " b" , thay too have xtra work ,or the job just takes longer because of un-forseen compications. 
you have to do these changes when they come up , it doesn`t make sense to pack up my tools and tell that client" i know you have this extra work , but i have to go to my next client "
. the tools are already out , and it would be quicker , and cheaper for the cleint if you do those extras now .
now " c" and "d" will be thrown farther behind.
just went on a few bids , and got 2 more jobs , how to factor them in, and what do i tell them as far as a starting date without sounding un-organized?
in the meantime i have a coulple clients that i manage their homes year around . when they call its usually an emergency , and i`m contractually bound to drop what i`m doing and get there now , or within a day.
if i give myself an extra day cushion for each job , i could potentially be left with days where i have nothing to do if the job finished on time.

some clients understand , but some just feel i`m not organized , and don`t want to wait around for me , and i totally understand.

any input on these situations?
i can`t be the only one who is always running a few days behind
.


----------



## Jaws

andrewjamesom9 said:


> It is not possible to do multiple job at a time.
> _______________
> Andrew.





Yeah, good luck with that.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

One job at a time? That sounds way too easy..


----------



## Jaws

ohiohomedoctor said:


> One job at a time? That sounds way too easy..


I'd love it. Just needs to be a huge job. :laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Jaws said:


> I'd love it. Just needs to be a huge job. :laughing:


I cant even imagine. I would get bored. I am a glutton for punishment. As soon as I get a firm handle on something I add 3 or 4 more irons into the fire just to keep everyone sweating.


----------



## Jaws

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I cant even imagine. I would get bored. I am a glutton for punishment. As soon as I get a firm handle on something I add 3 or 4 more irons into the fire just to keep everyone sweating.
> 
> 
> Double


----------



## Spike7

i run 3-4 jobs at once , alot of the time
i`m still hands on .
i don`t want to be, i truly can`t find good help.
i put an ad out and got 30 calls , but none of them really had the right experience , or had one issue or another 

i`m really frustrated
i just don`t know how you guys do it.
maybe its me
i`m always running days behind.
i do better one a a time , but it throws me further behind.


----------



## Stevarino

Man does this hit home. I have been in business for a few years and have steadily grown. I have one full time guy who I can trust and count on to run things when I'm not in site, but I have yet to find any other help that doesn't need to be babysat. I have tried running multiple jobs at a time and it turns into a stressful management nightmare. But whenever I try to stick to one job at a time I either end up with dead time between jobs or the inevitable delays that cause jobs to overlap. Lately I've noticed that my crew needs too much management to be sent to complete jobs on their own. So I'm trying to rein it back in so I can stay on top of things and make sure things are done right and keep productivity as high as possible. It's a never ending cycle. And of course the more business expands the more hands off time is required of me meeting customers, looking at jobs, doing invoicing and payroll, etc.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

I think about 1 at a time...hmmmm The novelty of that. 
we are on 2 outdoors job every day all the time and 2-4 interior, additions custom something or other etc, etc..... Manage what we manage in house and thank god I have dialed a handful of point and go subs that do not need any handholding. Pay your subs fast. bring deposits to get started they'll put you to the front of there list. walk through make sure all are 100% with scope and expectations and pay when they're phase is done and pay fast.


----------

